Ask HN: What task did you stop automating? - onuralp
======
mtmail
In a SaaS immediately deleting an account after a paying user clicks 'delete
my account'.

Instead there's a confirmation that somebody from the support team will take
care. Users (from what I've read on blogs) often suspect that's because we try
to upsell or keep the account open longer. Not the case. We want to review the
account because in the past users had multiple and they closed the wrong one,
we had manual payment arrangements setup which months later triggered a
payment, see if a refund is due (e.g. user cancelled one day after an invoice
was paid or they haven't logged it a whole month), and lastly we want to thank
larger customers personally.

------
nikisweeting
At our scale manual deploys seem to have fewer outages than automatic ones, so
I've moved back from automating the deploys to simply providing easy commands
to do 99% of the deploy work, but still requiring them to be triggered
manually. I suspect this balance will shift towards favoring more CI/CD
automation once we reach a bigger scale.

------
hnruss
I generally try to prevent large amounts of data from being automatically
downloaded or uploaded, so I disable things like automatic git fetch (when
working with a large repository), automatic cloud backups, automatic updates,
etc. This configuration tends to occur organically over time as I encounter
unexpected moments of device slowness and "fix" the problem by disabling the
offending automation.

~~~
Something1234
Wait how do you work on a git repo without having an up to date local copy?

